

Ask YC: Morph Exchange / heroku for PHP? - wenbert

So far, both do only Ruby on Rails. And Google App Engine does Python.
http://www.morphexchange.com
http://heroku.com/
======
wenbert
This post is old. But just want to follow up that as of now (11-25-2008),
Mor.ph is now offering PHP - currently in beta but worth a look...

------
wenbert
I emailed Morph Exchange. They have plans to do PHP but they do not have a
timeframe for it yet. For Java however, they it should be done within this
year.

------
babul
Perhaps there is a good reason for this. Soemthings are just hard/impossible
to do in PHP.

~~~
smoody
Yahoo has publicly stated that they're going to be launching a service to
compete with Google's App Engine using PHP as the programming language. No
word was given on the timeframe.

------
gexla
Heroku is running on EC2. So put your PHP application on EC2.

